# Excel question



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

Usually I calculate my CO2 from PH (pHep 5) and KH (API) using online calculator.
Been contemplating experimenting with Excel because I hear so many good things about it.
Will using Excel cause my calculated CO2 number to go up or does it not work the same way as actual CO2?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Excel does not affect pH, so the chart should still be as accurate (or as inaccurate) as it was without Excel in the water.


----------



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess what I'm trying to ask is does Excel add CO2 to the water or work some other way. I guess it does not.

I'm pretty much done reading the Walstad book. Does anybody know where I can get all the Tom Barr info in one place? Been looking at The Barr Report but it is all spread out.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

When plants take in CO2 it goes through a system of plant chemistry that changes it into what the plants need (carbohydrates of various sorts, mostly). 

Excel is similar to one of the intermediate forms that plants create, and most plants can take this in, and it sort of steps right into that place in the chain.

I do not know where to get all the info in one place. Try googling as close as possible the right term for what you want to know more about, and click on whatever site comes up that has shown it has good info. 

The Skeptical Aquarist is pretty good at most aquarium info. 
Several planted tank sites have a lot of info, too, though it is scattered, the same as any other source. Some of these links may lead to other links that may become favorites. 
Diana Walstad's book has a lot of info, too.


----------



## Scardola (Sep 15, 2015)

Pay attention with Excel: its main ingredient is an isomeric form of glutaraldehyde, a powerful disinfectant used in hospitals.
Although it can be metabolized by plants, it is toxic for some algae and bacteria and for a lot of microorganisms. Also it is *very toxic* for the humans too, pay attention!

Some aquarium keepers reported a bad side-effect of using Excel or other glutaraldehyde-based products: once you begin dosing it in your tank, it begin killing algae and good bacteria (that compete with some algae and nasty cyanobacteria), so that it is very difficult to stop using it. If for some reason you shall stop using Excel, you will probably face an algae invasion which will be difficult to stop (since your tank was "sterilized"). It is like "doping" the tank, and the tank will became dependent from the disinfectant. Will be a nice tank, but dependent from that particular product (which is also toxic for you).

So it is better to avoid it if you want to set up a low-tech, easy-care tank.

PS: I don't know if I can put a link in the post, but the safety data sheet for Excel is easy to find and it is better to read it before using it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As with an earlier thread, I am going to move this one to Fertilizing as it is inappropriate for El Natural.

Agreeing with Scardola, many people disregard the toxic properties of Excel.


----------

